# Rotiform OZT wheels on TT-RS



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Finally bought a set of good street/show wheels for my 2012 Audi TT-RS... Rotiform 3-piece OZT's in 19x9.5 ET50 with 3mm spacers and 255/35R19 tires. The combo looks pretty good, I think.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Stylin! Like them a lot!


----------



## bchmarketingandmerch (Jun 30, 2015)

Magnificent! !!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

wheels look awesome!!! 


i just bought a TTRS and have been looking into some wheels for it. you said that these are 9.5's with an ET of 50? I talked to the guy from rotifer and he said that his wheels he had on his RS was 19x9 et 35? that sounds like a pretty crazy offset then i saw this post and I'm totally lost. lol 

car looks great and thanks for posting the specs. this will help assist me in figuring out what widths and offsets i need to get. 

what size tire btw?


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

sciroccojoe said:


> wheels look awesome!!!
> 
> 
> i just bought a TTRS and have been looking into some wheels for it. you said that these are 9.5's with an ET of 50? I talked to the guy from rotifer and he said that his wheels he had on his RS was 19x9 et 35? that sounds like a pretty crazy offset then i saw this post and I'm totally lost. lol
> ...


OEM 255/35R19 sized Michelin Pilot Super Sports. If you search this forum, you will find that the most aggressive one can go with the Mk2 TT/TTS/TT-RS is ET45 with a 19x9.5 wheel before you have problems with rubbing on the fenders/outside of the wheel/tire. 19x9.5 ET50 wheels without the 3mm spacers would be too close to the front struts, at least with these Rotiform 3 piece wheels. I could run a slightly thicker spacer, but my current setup with an effective ET47 is working for me. 

BTW... Props to Open Road Tuning (ORT) https://openroadtuning.com for helping me out with spec'ing and ordering this set of wheels. If anyone is interested in a set of Rotiform wheels, I highly recommend ORT. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

I just noticed that the other person is referring to a 19x9 wheel, not a 19x9.5. Being a half inch narrower, an ET35 19x9 would probably work, at least with a no wider than OEM tire. There is a wheel/tire fitment thread in this subforum which has pages of different combinations described/pictured. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

hightechrdn said:


> If you search this forum, you will find that the most aggressive one can go with the Mk2 TT/TTS/TT-RS is ET45 with a 19x9.5 wheel before you have problems with rubbing on the fenders/outside of the wheel/tire.


I run 255/35-19 dw on 19x9.5+40. No rubbing.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

tttastic said:


> I run 255/35-19 dw on 19x9.5+40. No rubbing.


Good to know. A lot of people running a 9.5 wide wheel are using a 265 or 275 width tire. Staying with the OEM 255 likely makes it work. 

Is your car lowered? That makes a difference in day to day viability of a particular wheel/tire combo as well. 

Thank you 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## in10city (Jan 12, 2018)

*19x9.5 ET 40 wheels on TTS*

tttastic - Hello, complete newbie here. I just picked up a 2010 TTS and I am looking to outfit her with the same tire/wheel combination you have - gunmetal grey instead. 
Now that time has elapsed, any comments or advice on the combination? Did you ever get rubbing or need to trim the tabs on the inner fender/wheel well? I assume you were running on stock suspension.

Any assistance is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

in10city said:


> tttastic - Hello, complete newbie here. I just picked up a 2010 TTS and I am looking to outfit her with the same tire/wheel combination you have - gunmetal grey instead.
> Now that time has elapsed, any comments or advice on the combination? Did you ever get rubbing or need to trim the tabs on the inner fender/wheel well? I assume you were running on stock suspension.
> 
> Any assistance is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


I ended up swapping out the 3-piece Rotiform OZT's for a set of 1-piece Forged Monoblock Rotiform KPS wheels built to the same size/specs (19x9.5 et50). I ran OEM size (255/35R19) PSS tires on both sets of wheels.

The car was lowered on H&R springs. I did have to trim the tabs at the rear, inside of each fender. I actually had some rubbing with the OEM wheels/tires on the left side with the H&R springs. It only happened when cornering and hitting a bump but it was enough to make me trim the tabs.

The 19x9.5 et50 wheels and OEM tires were a great fit (with trimmed rear tabs). The only area of concern was clearance at the inside of the front wheels to the struts. Nothing ever rubbed but there wasn't much extra room either.

I would run this combo again though I might go with wider tires (265 or 275's) based on reports posted here of them working OK. Aftermarket coilovers or air struts would likely provide more room in the front but I don't think they are required to run a 265 or 275 wide tire. Just keep in mind that these wheels/tires must be checked on every car. Some cars may need a few mm's plus or minus to help everything fit.

Good luck with your buld! (I miss my TT-RS...)


----------



## nnnick (Apr 6, 2009)

What intercooler is that? Looks badass.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

nnnick said:


> What intercooler is that? Looks badass.


The Sepang Blue TT-RS has a CTS Turbo intercooler installed. I purchased it during the pre-release sale that CTS Turbo ran 2-3 yrs ago. The install went smoothly, the fit/finish was good, and I was happy with the performance. After installing that FMIC, I never felt any heat soak with a UM Stage 2 tune, 034 intake, catless DP, etc.

A guy at CTS Turbo owned a TT-RS at the time they designed this FMIC. They used his car for the R&D. He posted in this forum about the intercooler and sounded like a real enthusiast.

BTW... PM me if you are interested in purchasing a CTS Turbo FMIC. I know someone that should be able to help you out.


----------



## clalewis21 (Jan 26, 2018)

Nice Wheels


----------



## in10city (Jan 12, 2018)

hightechrdn said:


> I ended up swapping out the 3-piece Rotiform OZT's for a set of 1-piece Forged Monoblock Rotiform KPS wheels built to the same size/specs (19x9.5 et50). I ran OEM size (255/35R19) PSS tires on both sets of wheels.
> 
> The car was lowered on H&R springs. I did have to trim the tabs at the rear, inside of each fender. I actually had some rubbing with the OEM wheels/tires on the left side with the H&R springs. It only happened when cornering and hitting a bump but it was enough to make me trim the tabs.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reply. Just one last question due to some confusion. Your reply states 19x9.5 et50, but your original post with the picture stated et40. I am looking at 19x9.5 et40 with OEM tires and suspension. Please clarify since an et40 may not work if you actually had et50.

Thank you!


----------

